# True love?



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This would be one time flushing the toilet while I'm in the shower is OK! Cold water be damned.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok with me as long as they don't poop in the shower!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

BubblePuppy said:


> This would be one time flushing the toilet while I'm in the shower is OK! Cold water be damned.
> 
> View attachment 29230


Reminds me of my Army days and living in barracks. Before flushing the user would yell "back blast clear" to warn those taking a shower.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> Reminds me of my Army days and living in barracks. Before flushing the user would yell "back blast clear" to warn those taking a shower.


That was just after those taking a shower yelled "courtesy flush!" :sure:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

How about while brushing your teeth?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

gross.


----------

